# Sunday ride ?? In socal ?. Weather is to nice !! Let's do one Sunday



## Spence36 (Jan 18, 2014)

Newport to Huntington ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 18, 2014)

*sunday ride*

you put up the details, i will be there.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2014)

*sunday ride*

stop it already,im jealous. its way to cold to ride here.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 18, 2014)

Fired off an email to see if there is more interest...meet 10am at doughnut shop south end of balboa fun zone if that works for you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 18, 2014)

Balboa bakery,deli and donuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 18, 2014)

So, are you going to be there ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 18, 2014)

*ride*

I am going to be there.    ron


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 18, 2014)

It's 301 main I think balboa 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 18, 2014)

Gonna try and make it.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 19, 2014)

Well spence, we're here, where are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry guys just got home had to take my gma to the hospital been there since 5 am hope you had a great ride I wish I was there .. But family first and gma will be ok she's home now hAd drop in blood pressure but she's a fighter 89 
And still going 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2014)

LMK if you guys plan on riding again.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone? Anyone? All this great SoCal weather is going to waste!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Ride Sat*

The Rat Rod Riders meet 2nd Sat in HB every month to ride. Next to Santa Ana River trail entrance East of Brookhurst; at Atlanta. I work almost every 2nd Sat so I have joined them a few times. John heads it up. Meet at 10 AM roll at 11


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Sunday ride*

I will go. How about Balboa donut shop, 10;30 am ready to ride.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 7, 2014)

I wish I could but with my broken collar bone I gotta let it heal up more before I do any riding have a blast supposed to be nice weather 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 7, 2014)

What a shock, Ron's always good to go for a ride...LOL...what is good for you Mike?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm going to put forth Santa Monica as a possible destination


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2014)

I may have jumped the gun. Gotta go to my moms retirement breakfast tomorrow. Not sure about Sunday quite yet. Will post as soon as I know. Regardless if I can make it, carry on. We will have our second Monrovia ride in a couple weeks. Hoping you guys can make it.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Sunday ride*

Looks like this ride has been delayed till another weekend. The weather is too nice not to ride, so I am going Sunday, if any one is still open ,I will leave the donut shop at 11 am. You are correct Dave I am always ready for a ride. LOL. I went to Huntington yesterday for lunch and  going downtown today for lunch.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 8, 2014)

I am looking at Marina del rey to manhatten and back...Abe and Mel are out, Eric and the boys are in but busy in the afternoon so get an early start say 930 in marina del rey in front of the Indy Car shop...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2014)

old hotrod said:


> I am looking at Marina del rey to manhatten and back...Abe and Mel are out, Eric and the boys are in but busy in the afternoon so get an early start say 930 in marina del rey in front of the Indy Car shop...




tomorrow, or next week?


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 8, 2014)

Tomorrow morning...park at Eric's or the marina parking lots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2014)

ok, now I may be stupid, but I'm not sure where the parking lots you are speaking of are...

(edited in favor of the following post)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2014)

actually it may be easier to just pick a letter...


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 8, 2014)

Park at fisherman's village parking lot on Fiji way...meet there at the village by the bike shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 8, 2014)

Or free park at the Ralph's market on Lincoln next to the bike path where we ate lunch...pizza kitchen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2014)

why not park at the California Pizza Kitchen, or that burger place, you know that's probably where we'll end up anyway...

http://www.thecounterburger.com/marinadelrey/


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 9, 2014)

*sundays ride*

looks like we are going to marina del ray


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 9, 2014)

There may be free parking at the boat ramp, in the lots along admirality way or in the ralphs parking lot...can't really tell with the lots along the bike path...meet at fisherman's villiage


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 9, 2014)

Where are we Ron?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Sundays ride*

Great weather on the ride today, only took two photos


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dangit guys. Would've loved to have gone. Got up way too late to get out there in time. Musta  been the time change. Looks like its was a beautiful day for a ride on the beach.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah Mike, you missed out, 80 degrees, slight breeze, surf was up and a lot of people out enjoying the day...good friends, good times...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2014)

rcole45 said:


> Great weather on the ride today, only took two photos




it's not about how many you take, it how many good ones! some days I take a hundred shots and hate them all, some days I take a very few and get a couple I really like.

This weekend for me was not about bikes photographically, but I did get a few I like.

this is what it looked like as I left Sunday morning while Mike was asleep.





a shot of the great photographer shooting some wildlife photos.





and finally my shot of the same wildlife.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 13, 2014)

*sunday ride*

75 in Huntington Beach this Sunday.  LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2014)

rcole45 said:


> 75 in Huntington Beach this Sunday.  LOL




it doesn't take much does it Ron?


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 13, 2014)

*sunday ride*

No Scott, it does not. Cool and overcast works for me also, better photos !


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 13, 2014)

You guys are really dedicated to just the ride.......!

(and maybe a little lunch)


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 13, 2014)

*sunday ride*

The ride, lunch and great friends.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 14, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> You guys are really dedicated to just the ride.......!
> 
> (and maybe a little lunch)




Not really, I don't speak for anyone else but for me, it is an opportunity to hang with great people, doing something I enjoy within the greatest postcard moments on earth...bikini clad volleyball players for a backdrop doesn't hurt either...and yes, we do eat...


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 14, 2014)

Another beautiful weekend is upon us. Are you planning on riding?


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 14, 2014)

*sunday ride*

I am going riding on Sunday , open to suggestions. If there are none, will do my usual Balboa to Huntington Beach for lunch.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 15, 2014)

Well Ron, haven't heard from any of the other characters but I will be there...10am ish as usual...


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 15, 2014)

*ride*

Great Dave, meet 10, ride 10;30. I guess the other guys just like to talk about riding. LOL


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 15, 2014)

Eric said he would try to get the kids motivated so he may or may not be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 15, 2014)

I talked to Marty John and Frank none of them are going, I want to but shouldn't, so I'm still up in the air a bit.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 15, 2014)

Where do you guys meet?


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 15, 2014)

*ride*

We meet at the Balboa deli and bakery. Go back to post 4 thru 8 , info there.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 15, 2014)

Cool, see you guys at 10!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2014)

*great weather*



schwinndoggy said:


> Cool, see you guys at 10!



I'm going too. Donuts


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 16, 2014)

ok, you talked me into it. I may be a few minutes late, but don't leave without me!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Beautiful day*

A few bikes and my Syracuse in NP


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 16, 2014)

Aww, she was a good day!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 17, 2014)

a few more bikes that made it.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 17, 2014)

*sunday ride*

Was a really nice day, lot of people at the beach, looked like summer.Don and Mark, nice to meet you two.I had a great time,bike riding at the beach with friends, with food stop, whats not to like. Lets do it again.  LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 17, 2014)

ok, if I'm in the photo who took this?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, if I'm in the photo who took this?




I m guessing a little boy.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 17, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> I m guessing a little boy.




not too little anymore, but you may be right. there's only one in the photo...


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 17, 2014)

*sunday ride*

only two people missing, and it was not me. LOL


----------

